# ZW



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone tried the rolling release pouch eyebolt on their ZW? 25 bucks...worth the money?


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

These work great and are included in the new wingers. Worth the money...$25 seems expensive but they solve the problem of the winger not going off.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

The rolling release bolt works great. I changed mine over and have no hang-ups since. Definately worth the $20.00.
Joe


----------



## Shawn Dunn (Apr 22, 2011)

Is the release safe? Have ya'll had any accidental releases?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have two with and two without. The two with work perfect. The two without occassionally have a problem in not striking the primer hard enough.


----------

